# myspace pictures?



## crazy_coyote (Oct 6, 2005)

when i'm posting images on my mysapce, some of them just turn into two small dots once i preview or finalize them. Some, however, will appear fully. But certain ones will turn to dots, and their original HTML code is just two dots also. This has also happened to my friend's myspace, although every single one of his images turned to dots.

Does anyone know how I can fix this?

thanks,
dan


----------

